# Offroading are you ready ??



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Being prepared may well mean having to go where there are no or very poor roads. Are you ready, have you done any offroading or are you one of those who believe that a 2 wheel drive will go anywhere that you need to go.
Here rivers and creeks can present a major obstical as well as some seemingly bottomless muskeg (really deep damp/wet humus soil)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a regular off-roader having a YJ built-up with a Chevy 350ci motor and 38" tires and a 9500lb winch, a TJ-Unlimited built-up with 32" tires and front-rear lockers and an 8000lb winch and my KLR650 dual-sport motorbike ... 

What would you have for an off-road beast?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We are building a chev pick up, with 46'' claws, 454, th400 205, not a practical bov, unless there are no roads. We used to run 38.5 swamper, but a bunch of the other guys went 44, so unless you want to be a trail groomer the tires get bigger.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm probably not as prepared as I should be, but can make due. I've never "rock crawled" but I have camped and hunted some places in the Dechutes National forest, the Ochoco's, and eastern Oregon (around Sumpter) that needed four wheel drive or you weren't getting there. I have a Jeep Wrangler and a Ford F-350 crew cab 4X4. Between the two I hope to handle what ever situation is thrown at me. Given enough time, I hope to add to my choices a full size SUV. Not sure what kind, maybe a mid '60s to mid '70s FSJ wagoneer or a Chevy Suburban (maybe a Blazer??). Also been thinking about a Jeep XJ Cherokee, anyway what ever I'm driving I try not to go beyond my capabilities, but if I do I also hope to have a winch to help.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We do off road search and rescue on the weekends, mostly organized racing events. It is something to do and keeps our skills up.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Almost ready, Got a 2008 GMC Sierra 4X4. Just waiting to squeeze some 35's under it for more ground clearance.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

I have my 94 cherokee, highly modified including 3/4 ton full width axles, locked rear, long arm suspension, humvee tires, full cage, full comms, 10K winch and alot more... (posted in the bov thread)...

I offroad almost every weekend and yes I do very well in competitions too. Yeppers I love offroading! Beyond the fun it's a great way to exploit your vehicles weaknesses so that you can fix them and make it stronger... I very rarely break anything anymore... (dammit now I cursed myself!!) LOL


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep, not a concern. I am on my sixth Jeep, and I had a bronco before those. I used to offroad regularly, but don't get a chance to do so as much anymore. In any case, I feel pretty secure knowing what I can and cannot handle.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I noticed something really cool in all of these replies most mentioned knowing what they could and more importantly could NOT do ,and trying not to get in over ones head. the biggest mistake most rookie offroaders make is overestimating their abillities and hence those of their rig. When someone tells me their rig just can't get stuck ,I say to myself at least not in a paved mall parking lot, cause no matter what you have you can get stuck.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

A work in progress


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We'll just go thru $hit with Joe


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> We'll just go thru $hit with Joe


NICE! I dig it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> I noticed something really cool in all of these replies most mentioned knowing what they could and more importantly could NOT do ,and trying not to get in over ones head. the biggest mistake most rookie offroaders make is overestimating their abillities and hence those of their rig. When someone tells me their rig just can't get stuck ,I say to myself at least not in a paved mall parking lot, cause no matter what you have you can get stuck.


I never (EVER) get stuck - I only get temporarily immobilized ... :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I never get stuck!*

I go and go in 2 WD till I spin out...then I put it in 4x4 and turn around and get out of there...

Actually about 6 ot 7 years ago while hunting with a buddy high up in Elk country we were busting snow drifts trying to get up to the area we hunt... jack it up...dig it out.. got tiring so we headed down out of the Mtns, he had a set of 4 chains that he wasn't using that we cut down to fit my 79 GMC short box... next day we went back with both trucks.. and using his 3/4 ton as the ram and mine as the dragger we made it... no Elk of course...found them that evening...down low on private land! hahahahah ......bastards!... but yanno, it was fun and that night at dinner and a few drinks we were laughing so hard telling the tale that people around us were LTAO... good memorys...:beercheer::beercheer:

Lets face it, my 3500 dodge cummins just ain't an off road rig... I may someday buy a 4 wheeler...but kinda doubt it.. probably an older crew cab truck ...


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm working with a stock Cherokee and a built Silverado. Both have pros and cons. We also have ATVs. While the old Chevy is more reliable than the Jeep, I still think I would pick the Jeep as a BOV simply because it also provides me with shelter. If I ever get a camper shell for the truck though, I'm certain my choice would change.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Kevin108 said:


> I'm working with a stock Cherokee and a built Silverado. Both have pros and cons. We also have ATVs. While the old Chevy is more reliable than the Jeep, I still think I would pick the Jeep as a BOV simply because it also provides me with shelter. If I ever get a camper shell for the truck though, I'm certain my choice would change.


The Chevy is more reliable that the Jeep? I've never found a General Motors product that was more reliable than a Jeep, but if that's the case for you, cool!

Both benefit from the fact that they share a lot of parts with other vehicles and there have been about a trillion of each produced over the years. You will never have to look very long for parts for a SBC!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a 4 wheel drive '78 Ford ranger pickup. Haven't been off road with it yet but plan to soon. The truck runs great but looks like #%*@, so we won't worry about a scratch or a ding.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't plan on driving anywhere after the collapse. It'll be too dangerous to go anywhere. I expect that there'll be stalled vehicles everywhere. And finding gas will be next to impossible. People will probably steal the gas from vehicles and burn it to keep warm in areas where it gets cold.


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 29, 2011)

Turtle said:


> The Chevy is more reliable that the Jeep? I've never found a General Motors product that was more reliable than a Jeep, but if that's the case for you, cool!
> 
> Both benefit from the fact that they share a lot of parts with other vehicles and there have been about a trillion of each produced over the years. You will never have to look very long for parts for a SBC!


The Chevy is an 87 with a 350, the modern 700R4, 4" lift and 35s. First year of fuel injection, last year of solid front axles (in the half-tons). The engine, transmission and tires have about 30,000 miles on them. Everything still works on it except the cruise control.

The Jeep is a stock 2000 Cherokee. It's. on it's second cylinder head and engine. I've had to replace most of the sensors, fix a variety of wiring issues, replace the rear springs, replace the gas cap, etc. Now the gas tank is leaking and it occasionally gets death wobble.

I've owned a number of Chevys and will own more in the future. This is the only Jeep I'll ever own.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BillS said:


> I don't plan on driving anywhere after the collapse. It'll be too dangerous to go anywhere. I expect that there'll be stalled vehicles everywhere. And finding gas will be next to impossible. People will probably steal the gas from vehicles and burn it to keep warm in areas where it gets cold.


Where I am, and where I would be off-road, I'm not expecting much company.
We have 3 ATV's + a UTV (Kubota RTV) and my unmodified GMC truck. With the hills, woods and width of trails around here, a Jeep wouldn't even fit. You're limited to about 5' wide.
I know this is in the vehicles section, but I'll throw it out as it's part of my plan. Our area has horses that I'm welcome to use if need be. Within a mile of me, there may be more horses then people.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a string of pack horses. In fact, even if you don't use them, just to know the information on how to pack properly and tie off the paniers. To put things in perspective, my papaw told me that before the depression, a "jam-up" good pair of mules could be bought with six bales of cotton. Bales were 500# and cotton was .65 a pound before the market crashed. That was $1050.00, which was basically 26 1/2 twenty dollar gold pieces for each mule. How much money would that much gold cost today? So, to them, a mule was as expensive to them as a crew cab dually 4x4 is to us today. Things will get back to that. This is also why they hung horse theives.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have my off-road vehicles ready to go....MULES! They go anywhere, can forage when we get there, are not affected by EMP events, and don't need man-produced fuel to operate.


----------

